# Scans pinpoint Pot and Mental Illness in Some



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

It's always impossible to find the right subject heading.

No, we're not all doomed, we don't all have schizoprhenia, but this is fascinating and I'm impressed as this is the work going on at the IoP in London.

Stupid thing is I've never had a rec drug. So why am I a mess? LOL

Supposed to be on vacation but I had to post this.
I have to say, no rec drug is harmless, no herbal remedy is harmless, no Rx drug is harmless -- they can all potentially cause problems. The IoP is researching DP/DR, so this could lead to some great findings on treatment in some people.
D
(I'm not really here 8) :shock: )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.reuters.com/article/email/id ... 1220070430

*Brain scans pinpoint cannabis mental health risk
Mon Apr 30, 2007 10:34AM EDT
By Ben Hirschler

LONDON (Reuters) - Brain scans showing how cannabis affects brain function may help explain why heavy consumption of the drug triggers psychosis and schizophrenia in a small number of people, scientists said on Monday.*

Psychiatrists are increasingly concerned about the mental health impact of smoking large amounts of modern super-strength marijuana, or skunk, particularly among young people.

Until now, the mechanism by which cannabis works on the brain has been a mystery but modern scanning techniques mean experts can now detect its impact on brain activity.

Professor Philip McGuire and Zerrin Atakan of London's Institute of Psychiatry said their work using magnetic resonance imaging, or MRI, showed *patients given the active cannabis compound tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) had reduced function in the inferior frontal cortex brain region.

This area is associated with controlling inappropriate emotional and behavioral responses to situations.*

"What THC seems to be doing is switching off that part of the brain, and that was associated with how paranoid people became," McGuire told reporters.

Their research will be presented at a two-day International Cannabis and Mental Health Conference at the Institute of Psychiatry this week.

Similar findings from other teams also highlight the link between THC dose and the risk of schizophrenia-like symptoms, conference organizer Professor Robin Murray said.

*"It's no longer a contentious issue. The expert community, by and large, accepts that cannabis contributes to the onset of psychotic symptoms in general and the severe form of psychosis, schizophrenia," he said.*

*DOUBLE-STRENGTH JOINTS*

One reason for the growing problem is thought to be the increasing strength of modern strains of cannabis, which are cultivated to produce the maximum amount of THC.

In recent years, the average THC content of marijuana sold in Britain has doubled to 12 percent from around 6 percent, while in the Netherlands it is about 18 percent, Murray said.

Most users of cannabis still do not have a problem with the drug but a minority, possibly because of genetic factors, are vulnerable to long-term damage from modern skunk -- which Murray says is to old-fashioned dope what whisky is to lager.

The rise in THC content is linked with a decline in another active ingredient called cannabidiol (CBD), since the two products compete biochemically inside the cannabis plant.

CBD, which reduces anxiety but does not produce the euphoric high of THC, may help offset some of the paranoid feelings.

Markus Leweke of Cologne University said a clinical trial involving 42 patients showed CBD was as effective as the established medicine amisulpride, sold as Solian by Sanofi-Aventis, in treating patients with psychosis.

"It seems there are good guys and bad guys within cannabis," Leweke said.
*
? Reuters 2006. All rights reserved. Republication or redistribution of Reuters content, including by caching, framing or similar means, is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Reuters. Reuters and the Reuters sphere logo are registered trademarks and trademarks of the Reuters group of companies around the world.* 8)


----------



## Levi (Dec 28, 2005)

33


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Dreamer: You are always there, you are truly the marvel of this site.

Where do you get all of this information?!

GO TAKE YOUR VACATION. Lord knows you deserve it!

Thank you for sharing with us. Bless you. x


----------

